# Breeders of livefood



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

i have always wondered how breeders of livefood manage to breed livefood on such a large scale!..i was wondering if any breeders or people that know them could post some pics of how they do it and there setups  or tell us how they manage it...as many people have tried to breed livefood but fail misserably!  

so anyone got any info or pics? 

: victory:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

anyone??


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

:up:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

??..................anyone....


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Id be very interested to see pics of a livefood farm too. I think they breed cricket in those big round plastic water tanks


----------



## feedersinc (Jun 4, 2008)

I would love to know how they do worms, like supers and mealworms. Crickets i know they have a rack system with a few thousand in each.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

inkyjoe said:


> Id be very interested to see pics of a livefood farm too. I think they breed cricket in those big round plastic water tanks


 
yh its interesting to see how the 'pros' do things 

so anyone have any pics or know anyone that could take some??


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

the one i use and visit do nothing special. just keep them in huge big cardboard boxes which is full with egg cartons then a heat bulb and some food and water.

daniel


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

lukendaniel said:


> the one i use and visit do nothing special. just keep them in huge big cardboard boxes which is full with egg cartons then a heat bulb and some food and water.
> 
> daniel


 
dont they eat though the cardboard?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

oh right..dont suppose ya can get a pic?? so everyone can see how they breed livefood on such a massive scale

also what about locusts, as many prople have tried on here to breed them but failed!


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

ANT said:


> oh right..dont suppose ya can get a pic?? so everyone can see how they breed livefood on such a massive scale
> 
> also what about locusts, as many prople have tried on here to breed them but failed!


 
yeah, i mean though they are so commonly available people have difficultly breeding them, brobally as where all doing somert wrong. i bet its really easy if you have the right know how, so it will be intreaging <sp to see how they really do it.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

blue-saphire said:


> yeah, i mean though they are so commonly available people have difficultly breeding them, brobally as where all doing somert wrong. i bet its really easy if you have the right know how, so it will be intreaging <sp to see how they really do it.


yh i know what you mean, if they can manage it on a huge scale and most on here cant then we all must be doing something wrong! lol

so anyone with any pics or anyone who can get any??


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

i dont know about the locust how they breed those. but i knwo that way of breeding the crix is very successful. and in reply to someone . no they dont eat throught the cardboard. i cant get pics as i dont go there anymore as i only ahve 2 lizards to feed and not viable for me to get all that way


daniel


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lukendaniel said:


> i dont know about the locust how they breed those. but i knwo that way of breeding the crix is very successful. and in reply to someone . no they dont eat throught the cardboard. i cant get pics as i dont go there anymore as i only ahve 2 lizards to feed and not viable for me to get all that way
> 
> 
> daniel


oh right ok ...wonder if anyone has got any pics:hmm:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

im sure it could be the same way but with the locust but just use a cover or meshing over the top to stop them jumping out

daniel


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

this is really blagging my head now as to how they do it. so many ideas are going through my head ggrrrr


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Ive always wonderd how noisy it must be in those places with thousands of crickets chirping it must be loud.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

Rico said:


> Ive always wonderd how noisy it must be in those places with thousands of crickets chirping it must be loud.


 
yh i didnt think of that! lol..i bet its unbearable!....so anyone got any pics???:2thumb:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

ok theres a place in Enfield where the guys breeds, locusts and crix.

tbh he ran out over the weekend of locusts, we thats what he said but he must keep a good turnover.

Anyway he uses for both crix and locusts big cardboard boxes, only the adults have lids on them. He uses lights for heat and has many boxes for the breeders and then the different ages. He uses like 2 ltr ice cream tubs for layng in and incubates by light at 85' for the eggs.

The boxes of non adults are open top, but rimmed with silver tape so they cant climb out.

I've just had another 50+ locusts hatch today, so its working for me.


----------

